# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Consumo Domestico >  Beneficios del consumo de agua según estudios!!!!!!!

## REEGE

YAHOO NOTICIAS

Hidroterapia: adelgaza, laxa, purifica
vie abr 09 09:26 . 
Venimos del agua. Tres cuartas partes de nuestro cuerpo son agua. ¿Acaso no somos agua? Nos debemos a ella.

Anteriormente en este blog se ha tratado el tema del agua. Ahora yo lo hago indicando por qué es tan beneficiosa, cómo utilizarla, y los múltiples beneficios que tiene esta terapia milenaria conocida como 'Usha Paana Chikitsa' cuyo origen se piensa que está en la medicina ayurvédica -ciencia médica holística de la India. Se dice también que muchos maestros ayurvédica sobrepasan la centena de años sin problemas. En sanscrito Usha significa temprano, Paana, beber; Chikitsa, tratamiento.



Por qué el agua es tan benéfica.

La razón fisiológica es la siguiente. Al aumentar la cantidad de agua en el cuerpo, éste tiene que encontrar la forma de mantener los líquidos corporales en niveles adecuados. Entonces, si se toma mucha agua, el metabolismo se pone a trabajar para desechar el "exceso", por lo que comienza a trabajar al sistema circulatorio -sangre y la linfa. La sangre pasa por los riñones, que son los filtros del cuerpo, y éstos eliminan las impurezas que van en la sangre a través de la orina. Esta es la principal razón.



Por qué el agua adelgaza.

El agua, al estimular el metabolismo, provoca un gasto energético para eliminar este exceso de agua. Esas son calorías que se están gastando, además este movimiento puede provocar una ligera remoción de grasa circulante. Estas son las principales razones.



Por qué el agua es tan buena contra el estreñimiento.

Porque en el colon es donde se absorben los electrolitos principalmente. Al tomar más agua, parte de ésta estará en los intestinos, incluido el colon, donde terminan de formarse las heces. Al haber más líquido las heces se "hidratan" lo que hace que su consistencia sea más blanda, facilitando su expulsión. Prueba el tratamiento con agua si tienes problemas de estreñimiento. Mano de santo, laxa de una forma asombrosa y eso ayuda a purificarse.



Por qué el agua es buena contra procesos artríticos.

Una de las principales teorías es que las articulaciones son muy beneficiadas por el líquido sinovial, éste actúa a manera de "lubricante". El agua contribuye a la generación, a la "hidratación" del líquido sinovial, lo que beneficia sin duda al sistema articular.



Por qué el agua es buena contra enfermedades respiratorias.

Porque al haber mayor cantidad de agua en tu cuerpo, al activar el metabolismo para expulsarla necesitas respirar de forma más profunda, pasa más sangre por pulmones y alvéolos, lo que contribuye a la purificación.



Cómo aplicar la hidroterapia.

Hay que tomar seis vasos de agua inmediatamente al levantarse de la cama, no hacer otra cosa más que ir directamente a tomar agua. Nada de lavarse los dientes o la cara o ducharse antes. Directo a tomar agua. No ingerir alimentos una hora antes ni una hora después de tomar el agua.



Al inicio es difícil tomar esos seis vasos de agua (1,5 litros de agua), incluso hay cierto malestar, pero el cuerpo pronto se adapta. Ojo, al inicio conviene que tengas un baño cerca porque las ganas de orinar o evacuar en las primeras horas son grandes y puedes estar en un aprieto. Pero a los pocos días podrás controlar estos deseos como lo haces normalmente.

Evitar tomar alcohol, y estrictamente prohibido haberlo hecho la noche anterior

----------


## ben-amar

Con esas dosis de agua, ni las ranas, y la cal que contiene en determinadas poblaciones lo que queda asegurado es el colapso total de los riñones en 2 semanas.
 Gracias pero paso, aunque afortunadamente a mi no me hace falta

----------


## ben-amar

Me tienes listo un buen cfé y me trago la cafetera entera :Big Grin:  
Y ademas, despejado para el curro  :Wink:

----------


## jasg555

El agua es un elemento básico, y es tan necesaria para el cuerpo como el oxígeno.

Entre otras cosas, mucha gente que consume poca agua se deshidrata a ala mínima que le dé un poco de fiebre, una diarrea o una gastroenteritis.

----------


## Nautilus

El agua es fundamental para las miles de reacciones químicas y enzimáticas del cuerpo, ya que por ser un excelente disolvente de moléculas polares sirve de soporte para las distintas reacciones.

Y no sólo esto.

El agua, gracias a su estructura y distribución electrónica (molecularmente hablando) es una molécula altamente polar. Esto es, que dentro de la propia molécula las cargas positivas y las negativas están muy diferenciadas, con lo cual tiene un comportamiento único a la hora de relacionarse con otras moléculas tanto polares como apolares, es decir, sin separación de cargas.

Con las moléculas polares siente un potente poder de atracción de tal manera que cuando se presenta una carga negativa la parte positiva de las moléculas se orientan hacia dicha carga y viceversa. Esto es la base de su alto poder de disolución.

Algunas moléculas apolares con una pequeña carga, en presencia de agua forma lo que se llaman "micelas", que son unas pelotitas que comúnmente les llamamos "espuma". Fundamentales para los jabones y para las capas de las células de cualquier ser vivo.

Forma lo que se llaman "puentes de hidrógeno", esto es con otras moléculas de agua. Lo mismo que con las moléculas polares pero con otras de agua. Esto da lugar a sorprendentes propiedades:

-Permanece líquida en un muy amplio rango de temperaturas ---->fuerte cohesión interna ----> en los lagos y ríos (y también embalses) si se congela la parte superior, la interna permanece líquida y la vida que hay en ellos no muere congelada.

-En estado sólido es menos densa que en estado líquido. Esto es debido a su especial geometría y a los puentes de hidrógeno.

-Es la única sustancia que puede estar en los tres estados de la materia (líquido, sólido y gaseoso) a la vez.

Realmente es una molécula sorprendente

 :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Van Zant

Una utilidad más del agua que yo creo que a nadie se le hubiera ocurrido.
*Lavarse las manos 'aclara' las dudas de una decisión difícil*


http://www.elmundo.es/elmundosalud/2...273163371.html

Je, que cosas. :Big Grin:

----------

